# New Camera Recommendations Please.



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

My camera has died, good, because it was wank.

I'd like a new compact camera and I need one quick, I have two new watches that I am dying to post reviews on. 

These are my requirements:-

1. Must be under Â£150, I'll only be using it for holiday snaps and watch pics.

2. Not too many features to confuse me. I have zero interest in photography, see above.

3. Must have the shake/blur feature thingy. I had an old Fuji Finepix 220 about a decade ago, it never took blurred pics, my last 2 cameras (Nikon & Sony) were blur happy.

4. Must take regular batteries AA or AAA.

That's about it I think. Let's not get into a debate about other batteries, I want it to take AAA or AA batteries and that is it.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Use your phone 

Muti mega pixel all signing Samsung

Rubbish, other than the odd snapshot I don't think it has taken a decent picture, to coin your phrase *wank* :lol:










Nokia E71

Spot on










Even in an almost dark room, just a table light on 



















A general snap with the phone


----------



## Tom Radford (Apr 28, 2009)

The top photo is just too close for the lens to focus, some lenses have minimum focus distance, that shot is obviously too close for it. Try again but with it a bit further away.


----------



## diddy (Jun 18, 2007)

most of the fuji point and shoot cameras imo give great results and they still do some models which take aa/aaa batteries.this might be worth a look:

http://direct.tesco.com/q/R.206-7091.aspx

no built in image stabiliser as such but they usually have an auto iso setting that up's the sensitivity to compensate.

hth


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Tom Radford said:


> The top photo is just too close for the lens to focus, some lenses have minimum focus distance, that shot is obviously too close for it. Try again but with it a bit further away.


Fair comment but I have tried all sorts with it, even on a small tripod with the macro setting and so on and it's rubbish. Really hit and miss. When you are looking at the image on the small screen it looks ok and in focus but when viewed on the computer the result are usually similar to what you see. On the other hand the phone with a little bit of a fiddle with the settings is pretty much spot on every time.

But the camera phone is fairly simple so that probably helps :lol: And on top of that MarkF has one the same so I though maybe it would save him a couple of quid buying another camera


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

B, I never thought of that and I don't think I've never used the camera on the E71 h34r: I might get to grips with that phone just before it is obsolete.........I'll try tomorrow.

I'd like a go in one of those bubbles, maybe in St tropez not Hartlepool marina


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

MarkF said:


> B, I never thought of that and I don't think I've never used the camera on the E71 h34r: I might get to grips with that phone just before it is obsolete.........I'll try tomorrow.
> 
> I'd like a go in one of those bubbles, maybe in St tropez not Hartlepool marina


I was tempted but I just knew I would make an arse of myself or knowing my luck it would have burst or I would have fell in before I managed to get inside it :lol:


----------



## Tom Radford (Apr 28, 2009)

BondandBigM said:


> Tom Radford said:
> 
> 
> > The top photo is just too close for the lens to focus, some lenses have minimum focus distance, that shot is obviously too close for it. Try again but with it a bit further away.
> ...


Just out of interest, what model is the samsung?


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Tom Radford said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > Tom Radford said:
> ...


I't one of those pocket sized ones, an L700 7.2, from memory around the Â£130/Â£140 mark when I bought it. Probably outdated already and cheaper now. Funny thing is when I bought it I tried a few in the shop and this one took the best pictures of what I looked at around that price :lol:

It's not bad for the sort of in the distance postcard holiday snap on a nice sunny day but that's about it. I could have bought a ten quid cheapie that would have done that or used my phone


----------



## samswatch (Dec 3, 2007)

I would look at the new panasonics as they have Hi def video recording. I think you would be hard pushed to get ones that have non Li ion batteries.

A good place for reviews is www.dp-review.com

sam


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Have a look at the Canon SX120. A great little camera.

Here's a Q&D shot of a recent acquisition










No doubt more care would produce even better results.

Rob


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

My 2nd child wants a camera this year fo that two mid range dslrs any suggestions?


----------



## Pilot65 (Feb 2, 2009)

+1 on the canon SX120


----------

